# QUESO  FRESCO



## gary s (Dec 17, 2017)

Queso Fresco

We like Queso Fresco Cheese and use a fair amount of it especially in Mexican food dishes.
I'm sure all you Texas boys and girls are very familiar with it, but for those of you who are not it is a very mild white cheese made from milk.

Here is the recipe :

*Ingredients*

·        1 gallon whole milk, not ultra-pasteurized

·        2/3 cup fresh juice from about 5 lemons, or 2/3 cup white vinegar

·        Kosher or table salt

*Directions* 

Line colander with four layers of cheesecloth, clean dishtowel or 2 layers of food-safe paper towels and set over large bowl. Heat milk in a large pot over medium-low heat, stirring frequently, until it registers 165 to 180°F on an instant-read thermometer. Add the lemon juice or vinegar 1 tablespoon at a time, stirring gently after each addition. Stop adding the acid when the curds separate from the whey: you will see white clumps of curd suspended in a pale translucent whey. Let sit uncovered for at least 5 minutes and up to 20 while the separation finishes.



Using slotted spoon or wire skimmer, transfer curds to prepared colander, cover exposed top with plastic wrap, and allow to drain until desired texture is reached, about 20 minutes if using for pressed cheese (see step 3), or an hour for fresh curds. Gently stir in salt to taste.



For pressed cheese, gather curds into a ball in the middle of the cloth and press them into a hockey-puck shape. Tie the cloth closed around the cheese. Place the bound cheese back in the colander and place a heavy can or pan on top. Let sit until cheese has reached desired texture, about an hour and a half.

Pretty Simple !!   Here are a few pics of mine. I didn't do a step be step in pics, Watching milk come to temp is pretty boring.


Here is what it looks like after dipping it out of the whey 
This is the time to add salt. Sprinkle as much as yo like (But not to much) 
and mix.








I pressed some of the liquid out.







My press. I need to come up with a better one !  Any Ideas ?







I didn't let it press for a long time about 45 min. should have left it for an
hour and a half. Impatient !!






NOTE:  We like the light Citrusy  flavor the Lemon Juice imparts If you like
more traditional or no citrus flavor go with vinegar.

Thanks for looking, Try it Super Easy and Gooood !!


----------



## johnmeyer (Dec 17, 2017)

There was some Queso Fresco at Costco right next to the Mozzarella. I wanted the Mozzarella, but grabbed the Fresco by mistake. When I got home and discovered my mistake, I made my lasagna with it anyway. The result was not very authentic, but it was still tasty. 

But, since it was a Costco-sized hunk of cheese, I had lots of it left over and started to use it in other things.

My conclusion? This is the least "cheesy" cheese I have ever eaten. It has almost no taste whatsoever. Cream cheese is like  limburger cheese by comparison. I am not saying that this is a bad thing, but since cheese is normally used to impart strong flavor, this may not fit the bill.

So, if you know someone who doesn't like the taste of cheese, have them try this. I don't think there is anything more mild.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 17, 2017)

Looks great Gary, I'll have to try this!


----------



## gary s (Dec 17, 2017)

Hence  "A Mild Cheese"  it is milder than Mozzarella, But you can kick it up if you desire. You can add onion or garlic powder, red pepper chopped Jalapeno ....  You get the drift sky is the limit.
Also depends on the brand (on store bought) some add more salt which enhances the flavor.

Queso and Mozzarella are the only two cheeses I've made

Gary


----------



## gary s (Dec 17, 2017)

Thanks Waterhole  it is really easy. when you add your salt, mix it really good and taste it might need more

Gary


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 17, 2017)

That's pretty cool stuff.
About same as ricotta cheese , but ricotta you can boil the milk and  add in the salt.
Then reduce to a simmer and start adding in lemon juice.. That curdles and you strain it through a cheese cloth lined colander.. 
Pretty close. :)
Nice thread!


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 17, 2017)

Nice write up and great pics Gary.  *LIKE*

The art of making fresh cheeses is pretty cool, not to mention healthy and tasty too.
I've not done it, but have been lucky enough to know people who do.
This and knowing how to bake good bread go really well together, "Staff of Life" type foods.

Me, I prefer Fresco salty, I like it fresh (fresco) and I like it even better aged as Queso Anejo.
Anejo, the ubiquitous crumbling cheese all lovers of Mexican cuisine know well.
For bold flavors I really like Queso Chihuahua and Cotija.

I love cheese, the stinkier, stronger and more flavorful, the better.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 17, 2017)

Another Great Cheese Thread!!!:)

Nice Job Gary!

I Love It !!

Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 17, 2017)

That looks simple enough that even I could make it.  Thanks for the tutorial Gary.
I get the feeling that this is pretty much the same as Cottage Cheese.  Yes??  That's about the only mild cheese I like.  I'm much happier when my cheese bites back (real old cheddar, or blue cheese, or.......)
Great job my friend.
Gary


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 18, 2017)

Gary, Great tutorial on your cheese, it looks tasty!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 18, 2017)

Nice job Gary! 
Great tutorial!
Al


----------



## gary s (Dec 18, 2017)

It is pretty close, real close. 

Gary


----------



## gary s (Dec 18, 2017)

Thanks guys I appreciate the compliments. Like I said it is a very mild white cheese, easy to make and as flavorful as you want. I too love sharp cheddar, a good blue and tons of other cheeses, but I don't know how or have the stuff to make them.


----------



## tropics (Dec 18, 2017)

Gary that looks good!! I remember the Mozzarella post. This reminds me of the Ricotta I made now I may have to make more Cannolis Like
Richie


----------



## gary s (Dec 18, 2017)

Thanks Richie

Gary


----------

